

Aussie team claims 5Gbps wireless breakthrough - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080222-aussie-team-claims-5gbps-wireless-breakthrough.html

======
stillmotion
I only wish they would finalize 802.11n before boasting about 5Gbps.

~~~
dfranke
Who is "they"? The group that discovered this has nothing to do with the
802.11n group.

